# Searching for a trainer... feeling scared and overwhelmed.



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not sure what to do. I saw what looked like a good training place with schutzhound trainer but they wont call me back. I was driving the other day an old man talked to me at a red light he gave me his number bc he use to train and breed shepherds for military. Also he thought bubbles was very pretty thats why he talked to me. Today at the park there was a very obediant laberdoodle the owner used a walkie talkie and the dog responded very well . I asked where she got her dog trained. She said she sent her dog to training and boarding for 50$ a day. Petsmart trainers stalked me in the store and wouldn't let me leave they wanted a shepherd in their training class. 

random person training, petsmart, sending bubbles away for taining ( I look foward to seeing her everyday. And what if they don't give her back  )

I'm so upset with training ... all i want is help with leash walking and biting my ankles. She has stopped biting my hands because I use hot sauce as lotion now a days... She already knows a lot of tricks sitting, laying down, touch, shake, find keys, pick it up, drop it, and some other stuff i forgot .


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

What kind of training is it that you want her to have that you dont think you can do yourself?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> What kind of training is it that you want her to have that you dont think you can do yourself?


I want her to not bite my ankles and walking on a leash. Maybe its me who needs trained but its hard finding someone . I'm getting scared.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I really like the laberdoodles training. I really like the walkie talkie training. I just do not feel comfortable with bubbles going away for a week.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Where in AZ do you live?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

lol biting your ankles is a puppy thing. She'll grow out of it. Have you tried stuffing a toy in her mouth every time she bites? If she is doing it when you are trying to walk her on a leash, try tiring her out a little with some toys before you do it. Sometimes they need a little energy to be spent before you try to work with them. I have to do that with Balen and he's about 14 months old. Try looking up videos on youtube for leash training a puppy. There are thousands of them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bubbles said:


> I want her to not bite my ankles and walking on a leash. Maybe its me who needs trained but its hard finding someone . I'm getting scared.


That's pretty basic stuff, you really don't need a private trainer for that. Aren't there any decent classes near you?

And yeah - it IS you! :laugh: That's not directed at YOU, you, dog training in general is more about training the human.

If we knew what part of Arizona you're in maybe someone can make some suggestions for classes.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Patchon- we go to the dog park so we can play fetch in a big area for 3 hours. When we get home . I let her eat then wait an hour and we then go for a walk for 1-2 hrs until i can't walk anymore. She likes to play tug of war with the leash and if she isn't playing tug of war with the leash she bites my ankles. I try walking fast to keep her concentrated on walking but she just trys to play more. When she does bite i stop walking and say no . Then she'll go back at it with the leash. LOL she's so cute .

I know she's being a puppy and playing but if i can train her to stop . I'd like to do that. Or I guess i could put hot sauce on my legs but it burns... I do know the hot sauce lotion and/or water spray bottle works.I'd rather her learn through positive reinforcement. I just don't know what to do. I've watched some youtube videos on leash walking and she hasn't responded to the video ideas I've seen.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Verivus said:


> Where in AZ do you live?


I live in N. phoenix/scottsdale


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I've never heard of "hotsauce lotion" to keep a puppy from biting. I had to laugh at that. Why not try a bitter spray made for dogs?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> And yeah - it IS you! :laugh: That's not directed at YOU, you, dog training in general is more about training the human.


I know . It's easier to correct bubbles because I can see what she is doing wrong. It's harder to know what I'm doing wrong without someone telling me.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> I've never heard of "hotsauce lotion" to keep a puppy from biting. I had to laugh at that. Why not try a bitter spray made for dogs?


 
I just rub cayenne sauce on my hands but it burns! I think its the same concept as bitter spray. I've been thinking about using that instead because that will probably not burn my hands and cuts.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Bubbles said:


> Patchon- we go to the dog park so we can play fetch in a big area for 3 hours. When we get home . I let her eat then wait an hour and we then go for a walk for 1-2 hrs until i can't walk anymore.


It won't necessarily stop her from biting (she's teething) but you might want to try cutting back on her physical exercise and do more things to mentally tire her out. A tired puppy is a good puppy and believe it or not, too much exercise can ramp a pup up rather than make them tired. (think cranky 2 year old child up past their bedtime)


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Whiteshepherds said:


> It won't necessarily stop her from biting (she's teething) but you might want to try cutting back on her physical exercise and do more things to mentally tire her out. A tired puppy is a good puppy and believe it or not, too much exercise can ramp a pup up rather than make them tired. (think cranky 2 year old child up past their bedtime)


 
lol ! Thanks for the advice. I never thought of it that way. When i meant 1-2 hours of walking it's only around the block once or twice but it literally takes 1-2 hours bc of all the ankle biting, tug of war, and the evil leaves that happen to become a snack in the process of walking.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bubbles said:


> I live in N. phoenix/scottsdale


Here you go: 

Team of Experts

Group Classes

Home

Sharon Witherspoon|

Puppy Prep School

Sunshine School for Dogs LLC

Impeccable Manners - Dog Training, Pet Sitting, Dog Walking and Animal Transportation in Scottsdale and North Phoenix, Arizona

Home Page


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I found a training group at dogsports. They do the dog training for obstacle courses. Most of the trainers have shepherds. They are making me feel better about what I thought were problems was just normal shepherd behavior. They did say I need to stop pulling the leash when I'm not paying attention.

They are encouraging me to get bubbles a cgc. I feel really comfortable and I'm learning a lot about shepherds from the trainers who own them. Also, I didn't know bubbles was trying to protect me from other puppies by trying to bark. LOL  it's fun.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Bubbles said:


> . Also, I didn't know bubbles was trying to protect me from other puppies by trying to bark. LOL  it's fun.



I'm not so sure about that. How old is Bubbles? Usually a young pup reacting like you described is due to fear.

If she is becoming a holy terror at night after all the exercise it is most likely because she is over-tired and over-excercised, she needs a lot of sleep!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> I just rub cayenne sauce on my hands but it burns! I think its the same concept as bitter spray. I've been thinking about using that instead because that will probably not burn my hands and cuts.


Try butter on the hands. I've seen this work with lab puppies.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

bocron- she is 4 months.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Take a tug toy or a ball on your walks. When she goes for your ankles, stop, say sternly "mine" then in a cheerful voice say "this is yours" and give her the toy or ball to mouth. You can do the same when she goes for your hands. Be sure to stop, so she can't chase you or herd you. For your hand - let your hand go limp, don't pull it out of her mouth or she will tug. Just walking to the corner is enough at that young age. As the other posts have suggested, ease up on the exercise. Just sit outside - have her on a long leash, and let her explore. You can toss the ball so she doesn't think the leash is a toy. You can try using an extender leash - that can prevent the "turning the leash into a tug game". Also just put one of those rope tugs on a rope (cotton clothesline will work) - tie it to a door handle inside or outside on a tree or a fence post if you have one in the yard and let her tug on that for a game. You can also give her ice cubes to play with - that helps with the teething and she will have chasing the ice cubes across the floor.


----------

